# Sala Silver Mine Hotel in Sweden...Deep Underground in an Old Silver Mine



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2014)

I think I'd pass on this one, lol...http://whenonearth.net/sala-silver-mine-hotel/


----------



## That Guy (May 2, 2014)

Whaddya do when the silver ore runs out?  Open a creepy hotel...


----------

